# The 11/4 - 11/5 weekend skiing thread-



## Marc (Nov 2, 2006)

So who's hiking where?  Will cannon still have enough for turns?

Stowe?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 2, 2006)

Killington on Saturday


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a tough one, for now it looks like Killington on Saturday. If conditions aren't favorable there, but are good at Stowe, may head up there. Right now, if Killington starts making snow today as planned, then I see no sense driving another 75 miles north. Dork, are you really going to hike? If so, what time?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 2, 2006)

andyzee said:


> That's a tough one, for now it looks like Killington on Saturday. If conditions aren't favorable there, but are good at Stowe, may head up there. Right now, if Killington starts making snow today as planned, then I see no sense driving another 75 miles north. Dork, are you really going to hike? If so, what time?



Yup - whenever everyone else wants to meet.  I'm not a decision maker, just a follower.


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, two for Killington.  Duly noted.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, with Killington making snow from now til Monday, guess it's going to be Killington this Saturday.


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 2, 2006)

Killington on sunday. First time earning my turns. Planning on hiking in snowshoes and using my summer pack. Could end up being a disaster...


----------



## awf170 (Nov 2, 2006)

Jay Peak on Sunday.  IMO, everywhere except Jay Peak, Stowe, or Mt. Washington will suck pretty bad this weekend.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 2, 2006)

> IMO, everywhere except Jay Peak, Stowe, or Mt. Washington will suck pretty bad this weekend.



why is that?

i would think that the man-made on kton or sugarbush would make for some great turns


----------



## awf170 (Nov 2, 2006)

thebigo said:


> why is that?
> 
> i would think that the man-made on kton or sugarbush would make for some great turns




If it is not off limits. :???:  Won't there be water lines and other stuff laying across the trail too.  It is just my opinion, but I would never drive a few hours to ski on just manmade snow.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 2, 2006)

> It is just my opinion, but I would never drive a few hours to ski on just manmade snow.



uhhhhh, we live in new england, the majority of the people on this forum drive a couple hours to ski on manmade every weekend during the winter, including myslelf


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be happy to take the man made


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2006)

thebigo said:


> uhhhhh, we live in new england, the majority of the people on this forum drive a couple hours to ski on manmade every weekend during the winter, including myslelf



lol no kidding.  

and happy to do it.   I just wont HIKE for a couple hundred feet of manmade.  but thats just me.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 2, 2006)

> lol no kidding.
> 
> and happy to do it. I just wont HIKE for a couple hundred feet of manmade. but thats just me.



generally i agree, but the alternative is winterizing the condo, and you cant beat honest exercise with nature

im going to try earning some turns, its a first and could end up being a disaster, either way ill report the results to AZ


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2006)

Not begruding anyone's choice to do it.  Hell, i admire the determination.  I'm just a lazy mofo who'll wait for the lifts to spin.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2006)

2knees said:


> Not begruding anyone's choice to do it. Hell, i admire the determination. I'm just a lazy mofo who'll wait for the lifts to spin.


 
Depends how you look at it. I'm going up from Jersey, 4.5 hour ride. I'm not looking at it as driving up to VT to go skiing. I'm looking at it as a nice weekend away with my wife, meeting up with friends, getting in some hiking and nice scenery, oh, and skiing back down. While we're up there, what the hell, drop some stuff off at the ski house, drop the skis off at Basin Ski to get em tuned and then drive back. I then have the memory of snow to hold me over until the following weekend


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Depends how you look at it. I'm going up from Jersey, 4.5 hour ride. I'm not looking at it as driving up to VT to go skiing. I'm looking at it as a nice weekend away with my wife, meeting up with friends, getting in some hiking and nice scenery, oh, and skiing back down. While we're up there, what the hell, drop some stuff off at the ski house, drop the skis off at Basin Ski to get em tuned and then drive back. I then have the memory of snow to hold me over until the following weekend



again, i'll say i admire the effort and the desire to get some turns in.  And i'm still one lazy mofo.   Its all good.  i enjoy the reports, i'll just let others do the hiking.  lol.

You still gonna make the 10th if they do open?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2006)

2knees said:


> lol no kidding.
> 
> and happy to do it.   I just wont HIKE for a couple hundred feet of manmade.  but thats just me.



Hmmmm.....IIRC Killington is making a lot more than 200 feet of snow on a trail.  More like a couple miles.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2006)

2knees said:


> again, i'll say i admire the effort and the desire to get some turns in. And i'm still one lazy mofo. Its all good. i enjoy the reports, i'll just let others do the hiking. lol.
> 
> You still gonna make the 10th if they do open?


 
I say they open no later than Tuesday, and yeah I be there.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Hmmmm.....IIRC Killington is making a lot more than 200 feet of snow on a trail.  More like a couple miles.



a poor picture to paint yes. I should've clarified better, at least, the fact that i was thinking of vertical feet.  As it stands with them blowing the top half, its more like 800 vertical feet and i think you are refering to the overall length of the top to bottom run they normally open and not the vertical.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 2, 2006)

> a poor picture to paint yes. I should've clarified better, at least, the fact that i was thinking of vertical feet. As it stands with them blowing the top half, its more like 800 vertical feet and i think you are refering to the overall length of the top to bottom run they normally open and not the vertical.



I would guess that both rime and east glade will be well covered. That is about 600 vertical which is signifiganlty better than caulking the windows ... :lol:

The question is the lifts not terrain. If the glades triple was spinning i think most of this board would be there.


----------

